# Give Up Vaping



## Rob Fisher (9/3/14)

My wife who nagged me relentlessly to give up smoking is now asking when I'm gonna give up vaping...

Scroll down to see my answer..
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Gizmo (9/3/14)

LOL, I dont see why you would need to quit with all the harm reduction already.. If you having fun, keep it up  Lifes too short not to have fun

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## TylerD (9/3/14)

I get the same question. I just keep on telling her I vape 0mg and that it's just so I don't start smoking again.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/3/14)

Gizmo said:


> LOL, I dont see why you would need to quit with all the harm reduction already.. If you having fun, keep it up  Lifes too fun not to have fun



My point exactly!


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/3/14)

TylerD said:


> I get the same question. I just keep on telling her I vape 0mg and that it's just so I don't start smoking again.



I pull the same story!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hahahaha! I just LOVE this!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gizmo (9/3/14)

TylerD said:


> I get the same question. I just keep on telling her I vape 0mg and that it's just so I don't start smoking again.



But you dont really do you  hehehe

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TylerD (9/3/14)

Gizmo said:


> But you dont really do you  hehehe


NOPE!!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Gizmo (9/3/14)

TylerD said:


> NOPE!!!



Haha what a pro..


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/3/14)

TylerD said:


> NOPE!!!



Slip me a free 18650 or Kay Fun or I'm telling on!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ET (9/3/14)

i've had almost the exact same conversation with my mom. also had to pull the lower nic trick

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Andre (9/3/14)

You peeps should give them the "facts about ecigs" document @annemarievdh posted here.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## annemarievdh (9/3/14)

denizenx said:


> i've had almost the exact same conversation with my mom. also had to pull the lower nic trick



Same story here, hahaha


----------



## annemarievdh (9/3/14)

Matthee said:


> You peeps should give them the "facts about ecigs" document @annemarievdh posted here.



Now that you mentioned it, my mom haven't nagged on me since then. mmmmm.


----------



## Silver (9/3/14)

@TylerD - that is indeed a PRO comment
My wife is not nagging me to stop - but she often says things indicating that I will be stopping at some point. I just go silent and say that for now I'm too busy adjusting to vaping and that is a good enough step to take for this year - (in my head, potentially indefinitely)

After a month of vaping I really thought I may try stop vaping - after all, I was on a roll - stopped smoking - so how hard can it be to stop vaping...

Now, after this forum and meeting all you wonderful people - and just getting my coil building started - I am no ways gonna give this up for at least the foreseeable future.

Too much fun

And seriously, it has taught me a lot about a lot of things. Flavours especially - which I took for granted. Now I eat food with a different mindset.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## BhavZ (9/3/14)

The question is, are they really wanting us to give up vaping or do they just wanted the same amount of attention that we give our beloved vape gear

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Chop007 (9/3/14)

Things I would never be able to stop nor have any desire to even think about stopping, 1) Prayer, 2)Vaping 3)Surfing, 4)Fishing, 5)Breathing. They are all essential to existence and prosperity.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## annemarievdh (9/3/14)

Chop007 said:


> Things I would never be able to stop nor have any desire to even think about stopping, 1) Prayer, 2)Vaping 3)Surfing, 4)Fishing, 5)Breathing. They are all essential to existence and prosperity.



True true

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Keyaam (9/3/14)

Im actually in this situation right now. With my wife being pregnant she quit vaping immediately. I was asked to cut down so im putting some of my vape gear and hers up for sale soon. Im just cutting down not quitting


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Riaz (10/3/14)

iKeyaam said:


> Im actually in this situation right now. With my wife being pregnant she quit vaping immediately. I was asked to cut down so im putting some of my vape gear and hers up for sale soon. Im just cutting down not quitting
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



congrats bru!


----------



## Keyaam (10/3/14)

Thanks


----------

